# New in St. Louis area



## VonnieK52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi friends. Any of you in the St. Louis MO area?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Vonnie - stick around - you are amongst friends. Others will make themselves apparent. I'm over in Edwardsville.

Tell us about yourself!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome VonnieK52


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome -there's afew in your neck of the woods


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. We're all neighbors here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Vonnie.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Vonnie!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome VonnieK52


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Vonnie


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, Vonnie!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Vonnie..there are quite a few haunters in the St Louis area. I'm in Pacific, about 5 miles west of Six Flags, BobO is in Des Peres, Mooch is in Ellisville. We also have Peanut in Springfield and some others scattered around the state.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hiya neighbor!! I'm in North County too... Jennings to be exact. I think I'm the closest to you of anyone on here. Welcome to the best little haunter's forum on the web!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

